# Sentinel 3 TiBu restore messes up in app purchase



## mech_egr (Oct 18, 2011)

Sentinel 3 recently released a second campaign available through in app purchase. I had bought it and played part of it, when I did a TiBu and wipe/flashed an updated version of CNA and restored via TiBu. Now the game doesn't recognize me as having purchased the second campaign, though my save game shows some of the levels as completed (but locked awaiting purchase ) . If I delete the app and install via market, I don't have this issue but I lose my save games (really annoying since its a long game and the second campaign is dependent on you beating the first). If i attempt to buy the campaign again via in app purchase, the market screen appears, then faults out saying "your order is being processed." I also tried installing from the market, then restoring only data to the app, but this caused the same issue. Any ideas on how to fix this? The dev for Sentinel 3 seemed to think the error was on googles side rather than theirs (and I tend to agree with that - they were quick to respond and helpful though a solution wasn't reached). If it matters I'm using a VZW GNex.
Thanks!


----------



## thenefield (Feb 12, 2012)

I am a root user and did use Titanium Backup to restore my app progress (I spent endless hours defeating levels and earning new awesome weapons).

Here is what I did to fix it.

Assuming you are currently in the restored state, copy the following folder and all its contents to the SDCARD:

/data/data/com.Origin8.Sentinel3/app_OEAppSaveData

The go into the Applications Manager for Sentinel 3 and Clear Data.

Open the Sentinel 3 app to and accept the agreement. At this point the in-app purchase is now restored.

Exit the Sentinel app and go back to its settings in the Applications Manager and click Stop.

Now use a file explorer (I used Root Explorer) and copy the app_OEAppSaveData folder that was saved on the SDCARD back to /data/data/com.Origin8.Sentinel3/app_OEAppSaveData and overwrite the one already there.

That's it. All is well and I can get back to wasting more of my life enjoying all the new levels on this game!


----------

